# Yellowstone



## carver (Sep 4, 2013)

wildlife


----------



## ChickInATree (Sep 4, 2013)

Very nice pics!


----------



## Crickett (Sep 4, 2013)

Very cool pics!


----------



## carver (Sep 4, 2013)

Thanks,Crickett you need to see Yellowstone with your kids it's awesome.




Pelican at Grand Tetons


----------



## carolinagreenhead (Sep 4, 2013)

Holy cow what beautiful shots. That Elk is a monster. Let me introduce him to my little friend...lol.

Great shots.


----------



## The Original Rooster (Sep 4, 2013)

Awesome shots! Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Shug (Sep 4, 2013)

Beautiful pictures


----------



## blood on the ground (Sep 4, 2013)

Nice!


----------



## wvdawg (Sep 4, 2013)

Wow!  I've been waiting to see these Jerry!  Looks like ya'll had a blast and saw a bunch of sights!  Can't wait to see and hear more about the trip!  Awesome shots!


----------



## carver (Sep 4, 2013)

Thanks guys,Dennis it was fun,I couldn't keep Penny out of the woods!
I think I know where the gold is(right under that tree)













Or under one of these trees!


----------



## Crickett (Sep 4, 2013)

More great photos Carver!


I definitely wanna take the kids there one day!


----------



## carver (Sep 4, 2013)

carolinagreenhead said:


> Holy cow what beautiful shots. That Elk is a monster. Let me introduce him to my little friend...lol.
> 
> Great shots.



Here's a Big boy that came wandering into town and made himself at home!  LIVE ACTION!!!


----------



## Natty Bumppo (Sep 4, 2013)

Great pictures.

Made the trip out there myself early this summer.  I would love to be back there right now.


----------



## Crickett (Sep 4, 2013)

"Live Action"


----------



## carver (Sep 4, 2013)

Natty Bumppo said:


> Great pictures.
> 
> Made the trip out there myself early this summer.  I would love to be back there right now.



Can't say enough about it(I'd love to be there myself!)Going to Alaska in the spring (can't wait!!!!)

A few more


----------



## carolinagreenhead (Sep 5, 2013)

That is awesome. Where's a stick and string when you need one lol. More great shots. Looks like a great time.


----------



## leo (Sep 5, 2013)

Some awesome shots Carver, thanks for sharing them with us


----------



## Hoss (Sep 5, 2013)

Now those will throw a hankering on you.  Wonderful series and a fine job showing off some beautiful country and wildlife.

Hoss


----------



## quinn (Sep 5, 2013)

Wow great captures of a beautiful place! You got a great variety as well!


----------



## carver (Sep 5, 2013)

Thanks everyone for the comments,Quinn I took over 1000 pics. in 7 days everywhere you look theres something to shoot.


----------



## wvdawg (Sep 5, 2013)

carver said:


> I took over 1000 pics. in 7 days everywhere you look theres something to shoot.



Awesome!  So keep working 'em up and posting - I'm sure enjoying your trip!


----------



## BuckMKII (Sep 6, 2013)

Awesome series of photos!


----------



## Meriwether Mike (Sep 6, 2013)

Great looking shots. It is a wonderful place!


----------



## loggerhead (Sep 16, 2013)

So awesome. I hope to go some day..


----------



## carver (Sep 16, 2013)

loggerhead said:


> So awesome. I hope to go some day..



I hope you do too!


----------



## Marilee (Sep 17, 2013)

Gorgeous pictures! I hope to visit Yellowstone one day!


----------



## carver (Sep 17, 2013)

I really hope you do,It's worth seeing


----------



## Silver Britches (Sep 17, 2013)

Awesome shots!


----------



## carver (Sep 17, 2013)

*Nature in the raw*


----------



## Hoss (Sep 18, 2013)

Love the wolf shot.

Hoss


----------

